# MK677 at Iron Mag Research!!



## GYMnTONIC (Apr 27, 2017)

*"WES15" in capital letters at checkout gets you 15% off* all Research Chems, Sarms, and Peptides at www.ironmagresearch.com

  100% lab tested products.  Buy any 3 of one item and get the 4th one  free.  Simply add 4 to the cart and it calculates.  Add the discount  code on top of this for huge savings!!


* MK677- If you did not know this is one of the most amazing compounds out there for enhancing your physique*


*Potential Positives:* Spikes in HGH and IGF-1 levels,  Increased lean  muscle mass, bodyfat losses, increased appetite, improved recovery,  improvements in Strength, improvements in REM sleep, increased Strength    


*Potential Sides:* Water retention, increased liver values, lethargy, nightmares, spikes in BP







*LINK TO PURCHASE*
http://www.ironmagresearch.com/products/mk-677/


----------

